# Blackcomb Mtn. (Whistler, BC)



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool, I am glad you had a good time. I am looking into traveling to Whistler next season, but I am not sure that I am going to be able to make it up there. I got to save some money and get everything ready to move out West. Most probably I will only be able to make to the meet and maybe Utah early season.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm heading up Sunday if anyone's interested....


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice. Glad you had a good time. We're getting stoked for the season coming up.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be able to head up to Whistler next season. I don't think I'm quite good enough yet since I've only been boarding for about a year and a half. I want to be good so a trip to Whistler would be worth it and I'd get the most for my money.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

Glad to hear the OP enjoyed Blackcomb, personally its my favorite mountain. Love Spankys and the Glacier. Crystal zone is sick, and 7th Heaven has its moments


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

"What's taking so long? If i wanted to pay $40 to stand in line all day I'd go to Whistler and pay $80!"
-SomeGuy at Hemlock


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> "What's taking so long? If i wanted to pay $40 to stand in line all day I'd go to Whistler and pay $80!"
> -SomeGuy at Hemlock


How about the saying : Some people work to live, while others live to work.

Get a life and take some holidays OUTSIDE of public holidays, and you will experience Whistler Blackcomb as two huge personal playgrounds. I have spent many days skiing straight onto the lifts, no wait at all.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I try to make it up every year, usually 1-3x. Only made it up once last year, which I didn't even think would happen, right at the tailend of the season during the Telus Festival in April. Some sections were icy, but overall it was still very cold and plenty of good riding to be had. Seeing De La Soul perform one night wasn't bad, either.


----------

